# TV has a new "worst cooking show ever"



## tylerm713

I was flicking through the TV channels the other day and stopped on Cooking Channel because there was a new show on that I had never seen. I must say that "Bitchin' Kitchen" is, without a doubt, the worst cooking show on TV. It very well may be the worst show on all of TV, right up there with the worst soap operas. The host is incredibly annoying, and the food looks like it's from Sandra Lee's reject recipes. If you see this show on, either watch it, or smack yourself in the face with a ballpeen hammer. The result will be about the same.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Haven't seen the show, Tyler. But based on the promos I'd have to agree with your assessment.

I wonder what idiot decided that those trailers would encourage me to watch the show?


----------



## chefbazookas

Agreed.  Upon seeing the promos my general consensus was that I'd rather cut my face off than endure 30 minutes of that.  Thank you, Tyler for confirming my initial assessment.


----------



## amazingrace

The show's name is off-putting.  I have not watched, nor do I intend to.  Someone with more money than class probably thought this would be a great concept.  If the program is anything like the promos,  it can only be described as "trashy".


----------



## chefbazookas

Nadia Giosia.  She's apparently Italian and speaks with a farrago of accents.  In one two minute promo she's dressed as a highlighted Elvira, then Madonna-gone-wrong(er), then Vampire/dead woman, then dons a bedazzled tank top with gaudy costume jewelry and painted fingernails throughout.  Humor is apparently the pull of the show along with her physical appearance.  All that other garbage is an absolute distraction from whatever food concoctions she plans to make.  Some men may disagree but in my opinion it's not a pleasant distraction.


----------



## gunnar

I liked Elvira as Elvira. Great rack and B-movie hostess, the schtick made sense. I don't need a costume for a cooking show.


----------



## gobblygook

That was reason enough for me to never watch it. Thanks to the wonders of DVRs, I haven't seen one of the commercials yet.



amazingrace said:


> The show's name is off-putting.


----------



## chefbazookas

Gunnar said:


> I liked Elvira as Elvira. Great rack and B-movie hostess, the schtick made sense. I don't need a costume for a cooking show.


 Exactly!

Contrary to the way my earlier post sounds I am not, in fact, a man. I just meant some men might disagree that she's a not a sufficiently pleasant distraction from the food.

Having cleared that up, Elvira was indeed great. She was goth before vampire sagas and emo teens made it mainstream.


----------



## gobblygook

The Bazookas gave it away /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif



ChefBazookas said:


> Contrary to the way my earlier post sounds I am not, in fact, a man.


----------



## chefbazookas

Story of my life.


----------



## laralollypop

I have never seen this show but the title speaks for itself. SHOCKING.


----------



## lyniebeck

I watched this show when I had insomnia one night last week.  I'm glad I saw it because now I can honestly say it is the WORST cooking show I've ever seen.  Insipid and tacky don't even come close to describing it.  She blathered on, making references to her man and being a tough broad so much that I can't believe I watched the whole thing.  Still, it didn't put me to sleep.  In fact, it gave me indigestion.


----------



## wdbrown

My Gawd! you all take yourselves so seriously.  Does everyone have to be bland and boring to be taken seriously?  Lighten up.  Enjoy the comedy and try a few recipes.  They're good.


----------



## phatch

Can it really be worse than that infomercial for the GT Express101, or the Magic Bullet or so many things by Ron Popiel?


----------



## esquared

I was watching tv this evening and I came across this show. I have to say she is the single most annoying person I have ever seen on tv and could only stomach 15 minutes of her before I switched channels and will NEVER watch her "show" again. On a good note I did discover that I have a second food channel and now how some better choices of shows to watch concerning cooking.


----------



## bigsteve

The worst show ever!, ????,  Are you kidding me.  This is a great and inventive show I watch a lot of Food Network and it is a great take on cooking shows.  And she's a good Canadian Girl,  Lighten up and go watch Geada.    -Steven G, Toronto.


----------



## tylerm713

bigsteve said:


> The worst show ever!, ????, Are you kidding me. This is a great and inventive show I watch a lot of Food Network and it is a great take on cooking shows. And she's a good Canadian Girl, Lighten up and go watch Geada. -Steven G, Toronto.


----------



## willbkool

Either 'Bitchin Kitchen' or 'Extra Virgin' are the worst cooking shows I have ever seen.  Even Sandra Lee is better. (not by much though) These shows make Rachel Ray seem like a cooking goddess.

When the Cooking Channel first came out, I had high hopes. The Food Network had become mostly reality shows, and the Cooking Channel soon followed suit. Of course it's owned and ran by the Food Network, so what was I thinking?


----------



## luvpie

WillBkool said:


> Either 'Bitchin Kitchen' or 'Extra Virgin' are the worst cooking shows I have ever seen.
> 
> When the Cooking Channel first came out, I had high hopes. The Food Network had become mostly reality shows, and the Cooking Channel soon followed suit. Of course it's owned and ran by the Food Network, so what was I thinking?


Funny, I love Extra Virgin. Watch it and even tape it if I am going to miss it. Or watch several in one siting. Love it when they go to or are in Tuscany.

And to comment on the program that "BIGSteve" likes, no wonder he likes it and I don't./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif


----------



## shadowman

People, you need to lighten up for Christ sake. This isn't a gourmet cooking show, it's a light, funny, edgy show for the average Joe. 

If you want a froo, froo high end cooking show, watch reruns of Julia Child.


----------



## chefbuba

Nice first post/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## shadowman

Just my humble opinion Chef Buba. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## twyst

Shadowman said:


> People, you need to lighten up for Christ sake. This isn't a gourmet cooking show, it's a light, funny, edgy show for the average Joe.


It's more like the "jersey shore" of cooking shows.


----------



## chefedb

Isn't this a comedy show???


----------



## boar_d_laze

_Bitchin' Kitchen_ is a sort of hybrid, that is, a cooking show set within a comedic environment. I can't say I'm a fan, but the show isn't for me. The comedy is immature, the recipes are mundane, and the advice is pitched well below my level. But I'm not the target audience, and have no problem with the idea that a lot of other people enjoy and learn from it. For the same reasons I don't like Alton Brown's _Good Eats_ either. Yet Alton is very popular among the same people who don't like Nadia G.

There are plenty of other _Food/Cooking_ shows which hosts I don't like. But plenty. Way too many list. The most objectionable thing I've seen lately in the Food/Cooking universe was when Bob Tuschman and Susie Fogelson cut Eric Lee, the best cook by far of all the "cheftestants," from this season's _Food Network Star_.

The Ramsay shows (on Fox), _Hell's Kitchen _and _Masterchef, _have only a tenuous connection to food. There's not much tension or integrity either. How far will the poor little blind but attractive girl go? (Far.) Can you believe that she actually made _ceviche_? (Yes, it's not difficult.) Ramsay is a great chef; but has no integrity whatsoever when it comes to judging his reality shows. Whitney?! The best cook in America??!! Scotsman, please! And speaking of Scots, where did Ramsay get that fake, pommy accent? Same place as Tony Blair?

Meanwhile... in Bravo's _Around the World in Eighty Plates_, the competitors do the elimination judging so the strongest cooks were at a distinct disadvantage if they happened to get stuck on a weak team. In terms of very funny but unintentional humor, Cat Cora and Curtis Stone are shocked -- shocked do you hear me? -- and not so much angry as disappointed that each and every one of the contestants is more interested in winning the contests with "whatever works," and eliminating the strongest and/or most irritating competitors rather than producing the best possible plate or narrowing things down to the best chef. Go figure.

BDL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

At the risk of possibly repeating myself, I _use to be _an avid food program viewer.

Mostly Food Network and The Cooking Channel but no longer.

Bravo, Travel and the others, on a rare occasion I'll DVR one show

just to see if it's worth the time, but then if not, DELETE.

If there's a good, real instructional cooking program on PBS, then maybe.

Just the other night my husband asked me

"why aren't you watching any of your cooking shows?"

I've graduated, thank you Chef Talk!


----------



## chefedb

Ever since I saw Sandra Lee Cooking Show? and Tuchsman judging that was end of that channel for me. It exist strictly to generate $$$$$. I prefer watching reruns of Pepin,Child, Emeril.


----------



## azzo

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridHorizontalSpacing> <wrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</wrawingGridVerticalSpacing> <wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery> <wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</wisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <wontAutofitConstrainedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]StartFragment

Bitchin Kitchen - The Food Network channel 262

Nadia Giosia reminds me of those many student parties where that one person was SO desperate to be liked that they would car crash their funny routines without stopping all evening, putting up with the unkind jeers and comments from others for the sake of being noticed.

However, like watching a bad magician, you can simply walk away from it, but you dont. There is some sort of masochistic pleasure with watching the likes of Nadia G, as you pick apart her annoying manner, amateur recipes, affected foreign-ness.

My guess is that many students would see her as a bit of a babe. As the Web O Vision crossover to network tv continues, then true time and talent will continue to be replaced by whatever draws a reaction.

The fact that you cant hope but to have an opinion on Bitchin Kitchen is presumably enough now to sell advertising space in the commercials break, which, after all, is the bottom line if you want to fund a tv programme.

Sorry was i being as cynical as Nadia ? If you watch her you will make her rich. But maybe she deserves that for the _cojones_ she must have to believe in the whole thing. I am starting to worry about the Americans. They really will positively promote anyone that has a go, no matter how s*** it is.
EndFragment


----------



## nicko

The show is painful lets be honest. You know what I have been watching lately that is a real cooking show? Great Chefs? It is an old series from the 80's that you can watch on netflix or amazon prime and I think it is some of the best food tv around. Other shows I think set the bar are Julia Child, Jaques Pepin, America's test kitchen. Food network lost it's vision in my opinion and went the route of MTV.


----------



## french fries

Nicko said:


> The show is painful lets be honest. You know what I have been watching lately that is a real cooking show? Great Chefs? It is an old series from the 80's that you can watch on netflix or amazon prime and I think it is some of the best food tv around.


Thanks for sharing that Nicko. I've looked through the Amazon prime videos for "Great Chefs" and found "Great Chefs from Austria", is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Nicko said:


> ... Food network lost it's vision in my opinion and went the route of MTV.


Also Cooking Channel, but then they never did get off on the right to begin with IMHO.

I was watching "Triple D" last night, quite mindlessly I might add, and it was just ... another sitcom/reality show to me.


----------



## chefedb

100% agree with Nicko. And yes even food channel is running out of ideas some of the new shows are the pits.


----------



## pete

Nicko, I love the "Great Chef" series they've done over the years.  I miss good cooking shows like that.


----------



## kokopuffs

Back around the turn of the century there was a cooking show named "Epicurious" and the producers would feature some established restaurant from somewhere in the world.   That's the cooking show I miss.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Someone called and asked to me to watch Top Chef for kids.

I am all for teaching kids how to cook.

But most of those kids were standing on steps, barely making it over that burner and I was shocked to see that they had such large sharp knives, each one trying to chop faster than the next one......I held my breath.

 I closed the tv.


----------



## redsled

I sorry to say that I disagree. I love Nadia's program. Very entertaining, and I love some of her recipes. 

I do enjoy watching the many, many cooking shows. I enjoy watching different people cook.


----------



## decrotie2004

Never heard of this show before now... watched a preview on Youtube.... I think i need to wash my eyes and ears with bleach.... i have watched my fair share of cooking shows... but she is simply annoying...

and she says everything she is making is Italian or Italian inspired, but my in-laws (full blood Italians) would roll over in their graves if my wife ever cooked like this moron.


----------



## chefbuba

I wanted to poke my eyes out with a rusty fork the first and only time I saw this show. Unwatchable.


----------

